# Trojan plans



## Theclockworks (Dec 30, 2014)

Happy new year to all. I purchased the castings and drawings some 20 years ago for the Trojan From reeves ,I have found the castings well they found me when looking for something else but after numerous house moves and a failed marriage I can not find the drawings so if there is any kind person out the can help me with the said drawings I would eternally grateful.


----------



## deverett (Dec 31, 2014)

You may also like to put a request for the drawings on the ME site.  http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 31, 2014)

Drawings are still available from Mhobbystore and Reeves.

J


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 1, 2015)

Jasonb said:


> Drawings are still available from Mhobbystore and Reeves.
> 
> J


Hey I know, but being a Yorkshire Man don't like paying once never mind twice and have you seen the price for one sheet of paper £12+ and p&p


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 1, 2015)

The castings for the Trojan purchased in February 1996 think its time to make a start. Will put up images as work progress,I think this will be a long process having to work in a bedroom when the neighbours are not about (noise) and being disabled slows me down.


----------

